# AYP/Craftsman/Husqvarna Info



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Saw this on another site and thought it might be good to post it here since this site stores old threads 


http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqwm246_hwen1998_5321635-78.pdf


----------

